# Similar shopping like USA



## lordvader (Sep 24, 2008)

Do they have Bed Bath & Beyond stores in dubai

I need a *Fog Free Mirror *
where can i get it in Dubai 

Also which are similar places like in Usa 

Like:-
Bed Bath & Beyond - for bedding, bath towels, kitchen electrics, cookware, etc
Best Buy - Electronics
Marshals - Name Brand outlet
Home Depot - Hardware store

etc

Please


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I find Amazon and Shop & Ship to be AMAZINGLY like shopping in the US


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bedding and towels - Outrageously priced for anything decent. Just order it. For similar priced macys/jcpenneys 600 tc sheets, you get stuff here in Dubai that you can see straight through if you hold it up to a light. 

Kitchen electrics and cookware - Geant, random stores in the malls, choitrams, etc. Electronics will be 30-50% more then the cost in the usa. Some name brand good quality stuff is nearly double the price. I still cant figure out why. Keep the warranty card they give you. UAE seems to get the lowest quality stuff possible that is just made to look like the stuff, and they use the lowest quality parts possible. I have went through two george foreman type knock offs that I wouldnt of paid 15$ for the in the usa but paid over 100 dirhams here for each. They break after about a year. Same with the coffee pots that are 12$ in usa, but 150 dirhams here. Very frustrating. 

Marshalls -  NOTHING will compare. 

Home Depot - Ace is the western type store that you will go to but prices will be double to triple for the same items you can go down to karama and wade through the small streets to find the small stores who will have similar stuff. 3x cheaper is after the bargaining that must take place in karama to get the price down to that. If you dont bargain, they will rape you happily to get as close to ACE's prices as possible. And ACE here tends to NOT carry good quality stuff even though you are paying 3x more then the karama stuff.

As everything is about 25 to 30% more then the usa, if not more... I tend to find amazon as the best option for most people as well  Sometimes amazon will ship here for very minimal charges, and sometimes they wont. I havent figured out why that is. Sometimes friends have luck with just ordering direct from amazon and sometimes amazon just wont send something here and they have to forward ship or use alternatives.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

just wanted to add:

best-buy(state-side) = sharafdg (here)

p.s: not on the price aspect but the general availability of every electronic item you can think of, along with some you haven't heard of lol ..

@jynx: regarding the amazon shipping bit, it might have to do with the fact that some item's are sold by amazon and others are via store's that have virtual 'store-front's' hosted on amazon, hence the difference in the shipping policies, (maybe the store-front does not do international shipping whereas amazon would).. good idea might be to filter out the item search-results with both options and see which are more suitable for shipping overseas... on a side-note getting a 'store-front' on amazon is a pain.. but worth it.. lol


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Kitchen electrics and cookware - Geant, random stores in the malls, choitrams, etc. Electronics will be 30-50% more then the cost in the usa. Some name brand good quality stuff is nearly double the price. I still cant figure out why.


"Hidden taxes" at Customs and, of course, the "UAE = they're all rich = let's rip the hell off them" mentality of the commercial departments of the abovementioned brands.


----------



## gratitud3 (Nov 15, 2012)

If you want inexpensive products (some in good qualities), try the supermarkets Carrefour, Geant, Spinneys they have almost everything or Ikea


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi, what would be the Dubai equivalent of Staples or Office Depot? Thanks!


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

There is a an office depot in midriff city center. Otherwise try c4 for those things!


----------



## [userName] (Jun 1, 2012)

I know this is a stretch, but what about The Container Store? Anything similar?


----------



## Hikkos (Nov 18, 2012)

I would take a stroll in Dubai Mall, Emirates, or IBN Battuta... I'm sure they'll have anything and everything you are looking for.


----------

